# Gated compounds near Smart Village



## zedd

Hi..could anyone please let me know the names of some of the gated communities near Smart Village. We will be moving soon to Cairo and wish to live closer to Smart Village. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rova

Hi Zedd,
To situate yourself, Smart Village is around 30 km from cairo on the cairo alexandria desert road.
If you go around 10km further on towards Alexandria, you'll find the Beverly Hills development.
If you go back around 10 km towards Cairo, you can find the Gharana Farm, and the CityView gated communities.
It's a nice and rather peaceful location ( compared to Cairo itself ). Just drive around the 10 km radius / zone around Smart Village and then make your choice.
Good luck!


----------



## zedd

Rova..thanks a lot for your response.


----------



## maggi

*Dara Gardens*



zedd said:


> Hi..could anyone please let me know the names of some of the gated communities near Smart Village. We will be moving soon to Cairo and wish to live closer to Smart Village. Thanks for your help.


Hi, we have a villa for rent in a gate community near Smart Village. Our community is called Dara Gardens. Not sure when you are moving and your budget, perhaps you could let me know. 
Regards and good luck with your move, Maggi


----------



## maggi

zedd said:


> Rova..thanks a lot for your response.


Hi Zedd
I am new to this forum and not sure if you received my message about our villa for rent in Dara Gardens near the Smart Village?
Regards
Maggi


----------



## zedd

maggi said:


> Hi Zedd
> I am new to this forum and not sure if you received my message about our villa for rent in Dara Gardens near the Smart Village?
> Regards
> Maggi


Hi Maggi,

No I have not received your message. Could you please send it again. Wil b glad to check it out. Could you also indicate the rent amount please.

Thanks 
Regards


----------



## maggi

zedd said:


> Hi Maggi,
> 
> No I have not received your message. Could you please send it again. Wil b glad to check it out. Could you also indicate the rent amount please.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


Hi Zedd
Tha


----------



## maggi

Hi Zedd
Sorry, did not read rules properly. Gated compound called Dara Gardens, I am the owner not an agent.
Good luck with your search, Maggi


----------



## hussein

Sorry for all the posts, I am trying to get a feeling for costs associated living in Egypt, and unfortunately my family in Egypt would not be very helpful in this regard as what we are looking for is much differnt than they are used to...

Was wondering what are the average rates for a furnished or unfurnished flat in these gated compounds- near the smart village or in new cairo... say 3-4 bedrooms 150-300 meters. Also any idea on purchase costs? Are there websites (such as craigslist) that people use so that I may monitor and get a gauge on the market?


----------



## King Tut Inch Lamoon

Dear Zedd,

Further to suggestions mentioned before you can ask about "Golf Alsolimaneya" too.
There is a city about 5 to 10 km far from smart village called el "sheikh zayed " full of beautifull compounds of appartments and villas like "hadayek elmohandessin,zayed 2000,elnada,elrabwa,palm hills"it depends on your budget and of course you will need car for living in this area


----------



## zedd

King Tut Inch Lamoon said:


> Dear Zedd,
> 
> Further to suggestions mentioned before you can ask about "Golf Alsolimaneya" too.
> There is a city about 5 to 10 km far from smart village called el "sheikh zayed " full of beautifull compounds of appartments and villas like "hadayek elmohandessin,zayed 2000,elnada,elrabwa,palm hills"it depends on your budget and of course you will need car for living in this area




Thanks a ton! this info certainely helps!


----------

